# Tim Greene's '94 232 Mako Transom rebuild



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Factory bracketed 23ft Mako. This is the little brother to Ringleades 261B.
Both brackets were built by Gill..Now out of business. 





































Trapped water




























Bulkhead that will be eliminated.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Tim has come along way on that boat. He works for me. I recommended he check out your build on your Mako. Great guy.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you redoing the transom itself? Wet wood? Or are you just working with the bracket?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Your right Tim and his son are VERY nice folks. His son and my dog Jack wore each other out the other night. LOL

Transom core will be replaced with 1 1/2in Coosa 26lb density.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Your best friend for cutting foam.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Cutting the fittings off. Much faster and less hassle.



















All thru hulls removed.










Now lets draw some lines and break out the MultiMaster. Then take a peak.










Nothing but tissue paper and Earth Worm dirt. Finish the cut.



















Stringer ends look fine.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

New Coosa Core.










Laminated with alternating layers of 1708 45/45 and 1808 0/90 biaxle.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm guessing you are doing the transom in epoxy? What would be the benefits of the epoxy over poly in this kind of repair? I'm not being a smart azz, just looking to learn a bit more. I'm rebuilding my skiff soon, and I need to replace the transom when I do. It will be an inside repair though, as i,m gutting the entire boat.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes. Epoxy Resign. I use a Extremely slow resign. It has a better adhesion qualities and it doesn't stink like polyester.

You might want to read this.


http://www.uscomposites.com/faq_epoxy.html


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Any more pics of the end of the job?


----------



## Spooled (Jan 13, 2012)

Bobby, you do awsome work. Got your channel stored for ya.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Resin is the only way to go..!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

1st Mock up on the bracket.



















2nd mock up with PVC tubes installed in each bolt hole.










Orca Marine 316 stainless scupper.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Spooled said:


> Bobby, you do awsome work. Got your channel stored for ya.


Thank's Doug.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

keep the pics coming like to see how this turns out... sweet job so far


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Resin is the only way to go..!!


Epoxy?

XShark,

What kindof fairing compound do you use and what are the steps for making it a smooth surface without being wavy?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I use System Three's "Quik Fair".

A Long board and a LOT of Stroking.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Got the Bracket blasted and in primer with Deft 44GY49 Primer.
A very tenacious non sanding primer. It will then be topped with 545.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Epoxy resin is what I mean. Once you use epoxy you will never use polyester resin again. On his build you can see the clearness of the epoxy and epoxy with filler and epoxy with fairing filler.

Excellent work..!!


----------



## Spooled (Jan 13, 2012)

That transom bracket has come a long way. Awsome job.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Awlgrip Aqua Mist and Off White Revisited.


----------

